# What do you look like?



## Dove (Dec 10, 2004)

*Lets keep this topic on top so all the new members can browse or post their picture. (Please.)
Marge~Dove*


----------



## crewsk (Dec 10, 2004)

YAY!!! I agree Marge! That's another reason I bumped it up today.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

Another vote here for Dove's suggestion.


----------



## Dove (Dec 10, 2004)

*I wonder if it could be an album instead of pictures, conversations etc? then there wouldn't be so many pages..just folders or albums...??*


----------



## mudbug (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe we could have a "yearbook"!!!


----------



## DampCharcoal (Dec 10, 2004)

I like the Yearbook idea! I'm just afraid I might be voted "Most likely to cause food poisoning!"   Seriously, I think Mud's got a winner of an idea!


----------



## Andy R (Dec 11, 2004)

As mentioned before, we can have a member's photo gallery - we just need to start covering the costs before we increase them further! To help out, be sure to use the links in the green bar. You must add items to your 'basket' *after* clicking on one of the links listed here - not the other way around.


----------

